# Call of duty Black ops pre order + code



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Found this offer for black ops http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/browse/games/
Then put this code in FTSL15-1 
Cheapest i have found yet :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

what does it come out at, i have to register to put the code in so can't see final price?


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Total : £36.29


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I reckon it will be much cheaper in the supermarkets come release day.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant wait to play with the camera car.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

In the game or the one that comes with the collectors edition or whatver?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*The code is 15% off

PC version : £29.74

PS3/xbox 360 version : £36.29*


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Eddy said:


> I reckon it will be much cheaper in the supermarkets come release day.


I think you are right,but will probably have to get up early as they will only have a few copies at each store.............maybe


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm still waiting for release day, getting up early is not a problem, wish i'd bought 3/4 copies last time as they had loads! and could of sold them for a profit!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> I think you are right,but will probably have to get up early as they will only have a few copies at each store.............maybe


Wouldn't loose sleep over it, not like MW2 was too difficult to get hold of.

Also the code posted is only good for your first order with Tesco Entertainment, if you have used before you cannot use it again IIRC


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ASDA are doing a free strategy guide if you preorder. Might be of interest.


----------

